# 2009 is not off to a good start...lol...



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

or

1. our ditch flooded
2. our waterbed flooded again
3. our dishwasher overflow...over flew
4. as I was leaving safeway today...

I was in the cross walk and

an old lady in a large Bronco type truck decided NOT to look where she was going and HIT my shopping cart HARD!  Tore it right out of my hands.... whipped my arm and shoulder around behind my neck...groceries flew out of the cart...  She stopped and said "OH, I didn't even see you"
and "I'm as upset as you are!".... I picked up my bread and when I was bent over she LEFT!!!!  I thought she was moving her car to park...nope she LEFT!!!!  A policeman was happened to drive by and I stopped him.  Another lady had written down the licensenplate number... I spent 45 minutes standing in the rain filling out accident reports....and then 3 hours in the emergency room!!   I'm fine.  I just have a bad neck strain and a DRs. promise that I"m going to feel like crap tomorrow.   But, the RX for Vicodine should make me feel better...sigh... 

oh...did I mention we have people coming to spend the night in two hours and I haven't even started dinner or house cleaning?


----------



## miniman (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh dear - maybe you need to get Paul to do the house cleaning & dinner. Hope you get better soon and the rest of January will be much happier.


----------



## Alix (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy holy holy moly! I'm glad you are OK. How scary! I hope they find her. Did you know the fine (here anyway) for entering a marked crosswalk while a pedestrian is in it is over $500? I hope she gets that and more! Stupid so and so!


----------



## elaine l (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 7, 2009)

Holy cow, Trish!!!  If I lived near you, I'd be there in a heartbeat to clean anything you want.  But, duh, your guests will certainly understand if everything isn't like the Hilton.

Hope the broad who did this gets what she deserves.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 7, 2009)

Tell me about it. We spent New Year's Day at the closest Emergency Veterinary Hospital we could find with one of our dogs who was having a life-threatening allergic reaction to something. Six hours & $200+ later, we were picking up a quick meal when the waitress chimed that 2009 was going to be a great year. To which my husband responded "well, it's not looking that way so far. . . . ."


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

I think she must have called her husband...cuz guess who went to the police station after she left safeway....   My nice policeman called me!!


----------



## Russellkhan (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, what a horrible day! Well, here's hoping you've gotten all your troubles out of the way for the year.

I hope they find the woman who hit you and take her license away. 


Take care of yourself and feel better soon!


----------



## NAchef (Jan 7, 2009)

YouTube - "Annie" (1982) - Tomorrow


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 7, 2009)

This is awful! It's a wonder you weren't more seriously injured! But I suspect you will feel really "beat up" by the morning (maybe even by tonight.) Be sure and take it easy even if the real pain hasn't hit you yet - you could do further damage. I'm not worried about tonight, though, because everyone knows what a sweetheart Paul is and I know he will take exceptional care of you.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

You guys are great!


----------



## stlcooking (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man, i'm so sorry to hear about what happened to you!  Did they tell you to ice up your shoulder and REST???  You have an excuse to sit with your feet up and watch TV!!!  Hang in there! And use your excuse to just rest!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

They said heat and ice....so I think hot baths and sitting in front of the fireplace doing nothing is a great idea!


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry to read of your troubles. Get well soon!


----------



## Wyogal (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't sign off on any insurance yet. I was in an accident, thought the stiffness and pain was temporary. Well, four and a half years after the accident, I ended up having a spinal fusion in my neck, dead man's bone/titanium. I spent those years in pain, thinking I was going to get better any day. It was a whiplash-type injury. No bruising, no overt signs of injury, just chronic pain. After my surgery, I had to sue the insurance company just to get my medical bills paid. I just about went insane.
Better now.


----------



## middie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh Pds how aweful. Can't believe she left like that. Hope they catch her. Feel better soon. Remind me later and I'll tell you what happened to me this year.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jan 7, 2009)

*Why bother cleaning?  How important can that be especially given that you're injured?  I doubt your friends will notice that the house isn't immaculate and not even care.   Don't sweat the small stuff.  Take care of what's important.  Get carry out and enjoy what's left of a very bad day.  Buy a nice bottle of wine to go with whatever you get for dinner. *


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

She went to the police station on her own...  the police are sending me her insurance information in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Adillo303 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Trish - More than anything else, I hope that you will be fine. Glad that she turned herself in. Hugs, prayers and well wishes.

AC


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks guys...coming here and being able to say OUCH!  Helps a lot!!


----------



## QSis (Jan 7, 2009)

Awwww, trish!  Sounds like a crummy beginning to the year!

But, as someone else said, I hope you've gotten all the bad things out of the way and that the rest of the year is superior for you!

Feel better!

Lee


----------



## Toots (Jan 7, 2009)

Trish - this is just AWFUL.  Take the pain meds and relax as much as you can.  I hope Paul waits on you while you are healing up!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 7, 2009)

Trish,
I know how you're hurting I had that happen to me only the woman got my car with a big dodge ram...Fun HUH?  Yes you should be resting, taking warm baths or a heating pad and your meds..But I for one don't think company is what you need and over night at that..I admire you for attempting it..But, don't be brave, if it gets to much excuse yourself and go lie down..And yes tomorrow is going to be awful, so on that note, know I'll be thinking of you and wishing away some of the discomfort.  Please take it easy and get better. As to you driver, may she be more careful in future and may she also pay for this.
cj


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yikes! It seems it is getting more and more dangerous to be around people in large SUV's these days especially in parking lots! I once suggested to a grocery store manager that they might start including 'crossing guards' just to ensure their patrons could make it into the store safely!
Anyway, take your pain meds and relax thankfully you were able to go home and not have to stay in the hospital. Just be careful sometimes problems don't present themselves until much later so if they find this woman and legal action comes out of it don't sign anything until you are sure all is OK with your health!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 7, 2009)

Just give me that old lady's address...I know a couple of wiseguys, if ya know what I mean...


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 7, 2009)

^Smooch! I use to have a friend like that! Very protective with a strong justice streak.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

lolololol!  Vera...laughter is the best medicine!  Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Jan 7, 2009)

Wishing you the best life can give. Hugs to you, I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 7, 2009)

Trish, no wonder you haven't been around much.  I am so sorry to hear this!  I hope your insurance can track her down and make her pay.  That is horrid.  And I am totally sympathetic on the flooding, we are still working on the first one and worried that the backwash is going to come in from all the snow.  

I am glad you have Paul, and hopefully your company is the type that will understand if you aren't waiting on them hand and foot.

Take good care of yourself my dear friend.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 7, 2009)

THANK YOU all!!!!

I'm fine...just sore and upset that she thought it was ok to leave...what was she thinking?   

I mean... If I had hit someone like that I would have been out of the car in a flash, checking on her and saying I'm sorry...and helping and and and and... I just felt like she didn't care...


----------



## Mama (Jan 7, 2009)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE TODAY!  So many of them don't seem to want to take responsibility for their actions until they are *made* too!  I hope they throw the book at her!  I'm glad you're okay though and I'm sure your guests will understand...just order a pizza!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread or take away from what you are going thru, but we know first hand about people not taking responsibility for what they do. In 05 my wife was driving home in her pickup truck from a long day at work (she is a professional gardener, it is her own business).
Anyway, we had just spent $2,200 on the truck so it would be absolutely reliable and also be able to handle heavy loads. I had also just finished a custom rack in the back so she could have all her tools locked under it and all her supplies (plants, mulch, etc) on top.
And what happens? Some guy slams into her while she is stopped at a light and totals the pickup. Luckily she was unharmed (good thing I insist on seat belt usage and got her in the habit), but being thoughtful and concerned she got out to ask the other guy if he was OK instead of grabbing his license plate number first. He tells her he is OK, has no insurance, then takes off!
Because she did not get his license plate, the insurance company wouldn't cover it, so it was a total loss for us:


----------



## babetoo (Jan 7, 2009)

so sorry you were hurt. on new years day, my computer bit the dust. had a movie from netflix. popped in it and the dang thing has subtitles. not a good day. but i was not hurt physically by either one. hope u get better quickly


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that. Aren't some people so wonderful? **being sarcastic** I see that all the time on the way to work... just how people drive amazes me that they have a license, but the cops never seem to notice them.

I sure hope feel better! I have had days, just like your's, though not as drastic. The first half of last year, I went through hell with doctors and with my job, also. So, you have my every sympathy. I'm sure your guests will understand.

Hugggggggggggggggggggggggs to you!


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Trish, that's terrible.  I'm sorry you were hurt, but thankful you weren't hurt worse.  I'm with you, I don't know why she didn't stop to help immediately.  I just don't understand people like that.  Take it easy tomorrow.  A warm relaxing bath when you first get up (along with a pain pill) could help.  That is what I do when I'm hurting from kidney stones or muscle aches.  

Barbara


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

NAchef said:


> YouTube - "Annie" (1982) - Tomorrow



I HATE that song!  Back when they used to have that cutsie redheaded little girl on every tv show belting it, all I wanted to do was throw shoes at her to get her to stop! 

Trish, hope your aches don't take too long to go away.  and I hope they take that lady's license away.  I'm a Sr. Citizen, but/and I agree with the Illinois law that all Seniors have to take a road test every year to renew their drivers licenses.  Sure, some manage to pass who shouldn't, but at least they weed out a lot of folks who don't know when to quit.

Here in New Jersey, I went to switch my license from MA to NJ a few weeks ago, and they didn't even give me the eye test.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 8, 2009)

Which is why I refused to click on play!! LOL.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, you can be SURE I didn't click on "Play!"


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh Trish that's terrible!!! 
I was gonna ask if the flooding has affected you on your mountain...
but all of this??? 
I really wish I was closer I'd come help ya, and I hope you stopped CLEANING and let the company deal... how messy could it possibly be?? It's not like it's my house... LOL! 
 
Feel better soon and I'll be wishing you lotsa good things, but some not so nice things for that mean 'ol lady!!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 8, 2009)

wow, pds, you sure were lucky she hit your cart and not you, she could have flattened you like a pancake

yep, I bet you will be sore for a while, but really  really glad you are here to tell us about it.  and yep, she sure did handle it oddly.  Glad she turned herself in though. 

I hope you can rest and mend peacefully


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Trish for sharing your "Horrible No Good" start off to 2009..........I'm so sorry and hope that things look up for you........no excuse for the insensitive "driver--and that term is used very wrecklessly" that hurt you........I hope that a guilty conscience keeps her awake


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds like that old woman may not be on the up & up - maybe she is not licensed. Funny she should "hit and run" then turn herself in. Perhaps her driving days are over - I hope so.  Babe - SO sorry about your computer...I just subscribed to an online backup service because my laptop is getting a little creaky, and the heat and humidity here are really hard on electronics. I just don't want to wake up some morning and find all my artwork, photos, source materials gone. Trish - hope you are feeling better, and that everything is resolved as it should be.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 9, 2009)

MexicoKaren said:


> ...Funny she should "hit and run" then turn herself in...


I think a lot of people (from what I have heard) panic and run, and then reality and/or their consciences make them realize they need to turn themselves in.  

Barbara


----------



## deelady (Jan 9, 2009)

How did I miss this???Are you ok?? Wow, I'm so sorry to hear this! Are the cops going to contact you on the status?

Sheesh some people....I wonder how they sleep at night!!??


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2009)

sore...but OK!  I've had tooooo many things that I've had to do the last few days so I haven't been able to sit and Do nothing like the dr told me to do... oh well, tomorrow I'll follow orders!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 10, 2009)

you'd better......Dr. Debs is watching you............


----------



## lifesaver (Jan 10, 2009)

pdswife, so sorry about your accident, hope you recover soon and begin to feel better.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 10, 2009)

Trish, I'm sorry - I hope you are feeling better soon and the rest of 2009 gets better!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm sure it will.   I am going to clean up from last night and then hit the couch for the rest of the day!   And I must say I am looking forward to the "DO NOTHING" part of it!!


----------

